
Unicorn Unix Magic Tricks - philnash
http://thorstenball.com/blog/2014/11/20/unicorn-unix-magic-tricks/
======
_mikz
Wow! Well written and amazing inside inside Unicorn. Recently I was reading
the internals too when doing worker prewarming. Check it out
[https://github.com/3scale/unicorn-prewarm](https://github.com/3scale/unicorn-
prewarm)

This got me thinking. Would it make sense to prewarm the app in the master? I
think it is safer in the workers, but still.

------
valentinmihov
A similar overview. Might be interesting too
[http://tomayko.com/writings/unicorn-is-
unix](http://tomayko.com/writings/unicorn-is-unix)

------
enahs-sf
This is a great post with many informative asides about the in's and outs of
Unix. As a guy who can't stop looking under the hood myself, I found this to
be a very palatable introduction to a lot of things I previously found to be
complex. Great stuff!

------
est
Need a similar article about uWSGI. Way more interesting and complexity than
Unicorn.

~~~
techdragon
Double +1

------
mzs
I'd be most interested in how all the non-async-signal-safe calls there must
be after the forks are rationalized as safe in the unicorn implementation.

------
hardwaresofton
Video link is dead... wish it wasn't

~~~
misternugget
Thanks! I fixed the link.

~~~
hardwaresofton
Thank you for making the awesome content! Watching now :)

Confreaks is fast becoming one of my favorite sites now though they're a
little ruby-heavy sometimes

------
gaius
Isn't this magic master-worker architecture just what we called pre-forking
with Apache in 1998?

